# Tapes help



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm just 4/5 days into the CDs. I'm off on holiday with the family to Majorca next week. What I'm wondering is should I just not listen for a week and get back on track when I return home? I have read that some people's symptoms tend to worsten in the intial stages before getting better. The last thing I need when away is having worse D than usual, as it is I will probably be taking Immodium daily to try and at least be a little bit 'normal' and do things with my kids and husband. What do you suggest? Thanks


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi mrs.nookie,Wow, have fun on your vacation!I would say since you are just 5 days into the CDs, to just start from the beginning when you return, because that is essentially where you would be anyway if you follow the suggestions in the booklet for missed days which says to go back and relisten to the same number of sessions as the days missed, then pick up from where you left off. Since you are going to be gone a week this would take you back to the beginning anyway.As far as symptoms tending to get worse - this is not the case for everyone - many start feeling better and better straight away - it is different for different folks in terms of length of IBS, severity, etc. The program adjusts to your specific situation, so don't "expect" that to happen, may not even be the case for you.Go ahead and take the Imodium as needed - it isn't habit forming or harmful from what I have read from the docs reporting on it. You also can think of the visualizations to yourself, even if you don't bring the CDs along - just mentally think of them, and it may also work along with the meds.Enjoy your time away with your family and the beautiful surroundings - wish I were going along with ya! I'm jealous!







Take care and all the best - have a great time!


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks Marilyn, I knew I could depend on you for some good advice. I kind of thought it would be better to start again when I came back.Looking forward to the sunshine and lovely heat, and hopefully a relaxing IBS free week!


----------

